# Social Casino >  Unable to collect daily bonus

## moo8moo

I am not able to collect daily bonus for Shark Party Pool ever since I was suddenly levelled up from level 10 to 17. After tapping on the collect button, it goes into processing mode and then the collect bonus message pops up again. I'm running on iOS 6.1.4. Does anyone have the same problem?

----------


## CaptainPengie

Had that for a short time about 2 weeks ago however while I got the message multiple times it also gave me the bonus multiple times as well.

Currently however I am unable to play as I have not even been offered the daily tickets for the last 6-7 days.  Given that a single game (7 tickets) costs around 25 gems or around $1.10 (allowing for currency rate change) there is no way I'd ever pay for this game so without the free tickets I guess its another one that will end up in the trash bin for being too overpriced and too buggy (not to mention lacking its own forum)

----------


## Ghoster66

I have same problem but with slots

----------


## gdude66

I haven't had daily bonus for over 5 days now despite checking each day and playing tournaments. Is this a bug?

----------

